# Cinema4d installation failure



## copperma (Feb 20, 2010)

cinema 4d (R10-R11) wont install the setup asks me for language but nothing happens after that, tried compatibility mode but the it gives a blank notification window with an OK button. NEED HELP im out of ideas...

Specs:
Compaq 6720s
intel celeron M processor
intel GMA X3100 graphics card
1gb ram
win 7 pro 32 bit (did not work on win xp with sp3 so i upgraded to win 7 pro, still failed:upset

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
ray::smile:ray::smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Enter your serial number, PC details and a description of your problem here for Maxon support: *http://www.maxoncomputer.com/support_form.asp*


----------

